# Super Cheap Fogger Hose Solution that ROCKS!



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## cheou812 (Jul 9, 2011)

Ingenious! I have hit a couple of garage sales in the past and use old vacuum cleaner hoses and a pool cleaner hose. I modify the hoses similar to what you did, but like your ideas better!!


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

From what I can see a new hose only runs about 10 bucks + 50 cents or so for the fitting. In my thrift store travels this off season I am going to be stocking up in these babies!


----------



## Kustomnut (Jul 20, 2011)

Ive done something similar but the heat from the fogger melted the hose. have you ran it long enough to see how hot the hose gets?


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

I ran a full cycle through it and the hose was only warm at the inlet. I have no doubt that heat won't be an issue. Plus with it being a dishwasher hose it is designed to be exposed to higher temps. I tried a hose from a sump pump and it did start to melt at the inlet. The fogger I used was 700 watt. I have not tried it on anything higher.


----------

